# Valvetronic fault codes



## Bmmrfamily (Apr 6, 2018)

My 13 F12 keeps throwing me codes dealing with the Valvetronic system and goes into limp mode. I took it to the BMW specialist shop (not dealer) and they did some software update, an oil change and a new battery and said it was ready to go. Driving it home, not 5 minutes later it went back into limp mode and was taken back to shop. They say that they will check it out and see what else is wrong. They never fixed the problem! Can anyone give me some insight? Anyway, these are the codes that I see on my Carly: 

Official
Carly Diagnostics Report
6 (F06, F12, F13), Build Year 2013
categorized as Upper middle class was diagnosed with Carly on
Apr 23 2019
Carly found 3 control units.
7 fault codes were detected.
7 info memory entries were found.
Apr 23 2019 - 6 (F06, F12, F13), Build Year 2013 1/5

Motor Control
Engine / Motor
Fault Code: 133B04
Fault Explanation: Valvetronic system: no adjustment possible
Fault Code: 133E10
Fault Explanation: Valvetronic system: disabled to frequent Verstellfehler
Fault Code: 160502
Fault Explanation: Kurbelgehaeuseentlueftungsheizung, Control:
short circuit to ground
Fault Code: 134F02
Fault Explanation: not learned stop: Valvetronic, adjustment Fault Code: 135401
Fault Explanation: Valvetronic: overloaded amplifier
Fault Code: 1F0519
Fault Explanation: Driving, safety function: accelerator pedal module or pedal sensor implausible
***10007;
Apr 23 2019 - 6 (F06, F12, F13), Build Year 2013 2/5

Transmission Control
Getriebesteuerung /Transmission
Fault Code: CF31C1
Fault Explanation: :Interface DME / DDE (engine speed): Motor speed based on the signals (actual speed of the engine crankshaft, 0xAF) and (cut-off speed reduction drive 2, 0x3F9) and (rotational speed of motor maximum permissible 0x3F9) found / Signal (actual speed of the engine crankshaft, 0xA5, lowering speed regulation speed drive 2, 0x3F9, speed motor maximum permissible 0x3F9) invalid or engine overspeed / Interface DME / DDE (engine speed): Motor speed based on the signals (actual rotational speed of the engine crankshaft, 0xAF) and (lowering speed regulation speed drive 2, 0x3F9) and (rotational speed of motor maximum permissible 0x3F9) found / Interface emu / DME (engine speed): engine overspeed / detected at high engine speed
***10007;
Gear switch / Gangschalter
ECU OK, no Fault Code
***x2714;***xfe0f;
Apr 23 2019 - 6 (F06, F12, F13), Build Year 2013 3/5

Info Memory
These faults are saved in the Info-Section. They are no standard vehicle-faults, but sort of a warning notification. Info memory faults are not as critical as normal faults in general, but should be attended to as well.
Motor Control
Engine / Motor
Code: INFO 135704
Explanation: Valvetronic system: exceeded warning threshold
deviation
Code: INFO 135706
Explanation: Valvetronic system: learned lower stop
Code: INFO 135501
Explanation: Valvetronic: exceeded warning threshold overload protection
Code: INFO 231501
Explanation: Fault memory entry: Send buffer full
Code: INFO 1D3B01
Explanation: EGS, signal monitoring (Status_Gangwahl_Antrieb): Loss of signal or an invalid signal content
Code: INFO 1D4101
Explanation: Transmission: emergency operation active
i
Apr 23 2019 - 6 (F06, F12, F13), Build Year 2013 4/5

Transmission Control
Gear switch / Gangschalter
Code: INFO 5E0005
Explanation: SBC temperature warning
i
Apr 23 2019 - 6 (F06, F12, F13), Build Year 2013 5/5


----------

